# Charge slips



## EMER_RAE (Dec 1, 2010)

How does the audits work? If you recieve a charge ticket from your Drs and it is not signed, but you have your chart/EMR documents completed and signed can you not bill for that DOS? I need some black and white that the charge tickets don't need to be signed for billing purposes. For some reason the Drs are holding them and not turning them in on time per they forgot to sign them and hand them in, or just plain forgot the charge slip. I feel that the charge slip is a tracking device, not something to bill off of if not complete with documentation signed off on. And if we find missing charge in EMR signed that we can bill for it.
Am I wrong, sorry confused 
Thank you-


----------

